# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.66.1059

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 9.66.1059 24/03/2016*    *New Samsung features *  * Custom Root To Android 6.0.1 (Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root)* Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - SM-G9287CSamsung Galaxy Note 5 - SM-N920G   * SW Update & File downloader for all supported Samsung Galaxy S7 models*  * Support for firmwares with multiple md5 files (new samsung firmware concept)* *  * *New LG features *  * Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair, Read info* LG L1 II Dual Sim (LG-E415G)LG Optimus L3 (LG-E400/LG-E400G/LG-E405/LG-E431G)LG Optimus L3 II (LG-E425FLG Optimus L5 (LG-E610/LG-E612F)LG Optimus L7 (LG-P700/LG-P710/LG-P705G)LG Optimus L7 II (LG-P712/LG-P714)  **  * Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, EFS Backup & Restore, Read info* LG L70 (LG-D340F8)  *    Bugfixes *  *Blackberry SW Change:* language fix on OS 5/6/7*Samsung SW Change:* improved stability

----------


## Aymannet77

جيد و شكرا

----------

